# Mutuelle



## Stakhanovec

Hola a todos!

Por favor, como se dice _la Mutuelle _en espanol?

No tengo ni idea...


----------



## Prima Facie

Un poco de contexto vendría bien.

Puede ser una mutua de seguros, por ejemplo. O mutua (recíproca).

Sin contexto poco se puede decir y nada asegurar.


----------



## Stakhanovec

Perfecto, Prima!!! Se trata de la Mutua de Seguros para pagar las gafas :=)
Muchas gracias!


----------



## kamrine13

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour!

Je souhaitais savoir comment je pouvais traduire la "mutuelle" en espagnol? "Seguro" suffit-il? Ou lorsque nous parlons en espagnol de "seguro" cela peut également suggérer sécurité sociale?

Merci à tous


----------



## Prima Facie

Nous ne disons jamais "seguro" pour faire référence à la Sécurité Sociale. "Mutua", selon le contexte pourrait aller.


----------



## kamrine13

Merci beaucoup! que utilisez-vous en espagnol pour la sécurité sociale?


----------



## Prima Facie

Seguridad Social


----------



## kamrine13

ah oui!!!! Pardon je commence à réellement mélanger avec le portugais 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide! Bonne journée


----------



## Prima Facie

Pareil!


----------



## kamrine13

Dis-moi pour la segurida social, je peux également raccourcir avec SS comme en français?
Pour la mutuelle c'est pour les clients qui achètent des produits chez les opticiens et qui demandent un remboursement, la "mutua" est correct n'est ce pas?
Grand merci!


----------



## Prima Facie

Oui, tu peux dire SS.

Par contre, concernant la mutuelle que tu dis, nous avons les "seguros privados". "Mutua" en espagnol est normalement utilisée pour les compagnies médicales liées aux entreprises pour les accidents au travail. Si tu as un accident dans ton poste de travail, ce son les "mutuas" qui prennent en charge.

Je ne connais pas ton contexte, mais j'imagine que ce que tu cherches c'est tout directement "seguro privado", dont une certaine modalité est, certes, celle d'un remboursement.


----------



## kamrine13

AH très interéssant, merci beaucoup pour tes explications.
Oui effectivement ce que nous appelons en français "mutuelle" c'ets en gros une sécurité sociale privée. Nous cotisons tous les mois pour ensuite bénéficier d'un remboursement en plus de la SS. 
Seguro privado donc?
Car effectivement "mutua" pour la france serait également SS car lorsque nous avons un accident de travail c'est uniquement la SS qui s'en charge et absolument pas la mutuelle.


----------



## Prima Facie

D'après ce que tu dis, oui, "seguro privado" pourrait aller.


----------



## kamrine13

super, merci beaucoup pour ces explications !!


----------



## Prima Facie

De rien, j'espère que c'est juste!


----------



## kamrine13

Oui ne t'inquiète pas car c'est une expression qui englobe un concept privé et donc un remboursement privé. Je pense que de toute façon c'est moins risqué de parler de "seguro privado" que de "mutua"...or j'utilisais mutua auparavant..


----------



## Prima Facie

Je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## kamrine13

Merci pour ton aide prima!
Bonne journée


----------



## lunar

Bonjour,
Je relance la question pour savoir si ce terme de _Seguro Privado_ est valable dans le cadre d'une mutuelle pour les étudiants. Le concept de _Seguro estudiantil _me vient à l'esprit. Est-ce le terme approprié?
Merci!
L


----------



## galizano

Regarde le document; on parle de mutua de estudiantes :http://www.univ-catholyon.fr/vida-e...d-social-y-mutuas-33803.kjsp?RH=1208337225132 

et cet article concernant DSK ero las acusaciones sobre una prestación supuestamente ficticia, anterior a su llegada al Ejecutivo, como abogado consejero de *una mutua de estudiantes *le llevó a dimitir en noviembre de 1999. En 2001 la justicia le exoneraría plenamente.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/economi...democrata-moderno-y-brillante-economista.html


----------



## lunar

C'est bien ça! merci!


----------



## kiliko

saludos,

en la ley de salud en Colombia, se habla de "(medicina) prepagada" al servicio que se puede contratar para complementar el seguro de base o "e.p.s." entidad prestadora del servicio (de salud) en el "p.o.s." plan obligatorio de salud

bonne journée


----------

